# Replacing plastic handrails with brass rod?



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

I currently have on hand an older Aristocraft bobber caboose that my friend wants painted and weathered, and at the moment I am a little miffed at the broken plastic hand railings adorning the sides. Someone mentioned using brass rod to replace broken/missing railings, and I want to try this mainly in case some rolling stock of my own gets damaged. Does anybody have recommendations and/or experience on what size/diameter rod would fit into the mounting holes? Ideally I would like to avoid using fat coat hanger wire...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Last winter I picked up some used Bachmann J&S coaches. Several of them were missing the hand rails on the end of the cars. I went to a hardware store and found some brass rod. I would guess that it is about 1/16" or 3/32" diameter. I'm in Virginia and the cars are in Arizona, so I can't be more specific. I had to make about 6, so I measured one that had survived and made a small jig with some nails in a board. I bent the rod on the jig. I then soldered a vertical rod near the middle. One was a little longer, for the brake wheel, and I soldered it to the side of the top bar. The one with out the brake wheel was soldered to the underside of the bar. For grab irons on the side you might want a slightly smaller diameter rod (3/64"?). 

If you have a car with intact railings, take it with you and see what matches. My store had several different diameter rods.










The picture was taken before I straightened them up and epoxied them in place. They're not perfect, but I live by the 10' rule.

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sampug394 said:


> I currently have on hand an older Aristocraft bobber caboose that my friend wants painted and weathered, and at the moment I am a little miffed at the broken plastic hand railings adorning the sides. Someone mentioned using brass rod to replace broken/missing railings, and I want to try this mainly in case some rolling stock of my own gets damaged. Does anybody have recommendations and/or experience on what size/diameter rod would fit into the mounting holes? Ideally I would like to avoid using fat coat hanger wire...


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0093p?&C=RDC&P=6

This is just one source for the wire I use for handrails. K&S is the company for these materials. Most hobby shops have a display rack with these items. You will need to use "music wire" because that will get you very small diameters (UNDER 1/16" "coat hanger" size). I think the diameter goes down to .015". All is easily bendable and cut. Good luck with your project.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are referring to the railings for climbing, have you considered using heavy duty staples?


----------

